# Pregunta sobre Mecanicas de fluidos. Off topic... off foro



## BUSHELL (Nov 2, 2017)

Saludos.

Sé que es un foro de electrónica, pero es “mi único foro”, donde he encontrado ayuda siempre. Y cuando he podido, pues también a veces doy una mano. Así que ahí voy...

Tengo que diseñar un ventilador para homogenizar la temperatura en un horno panadero. Y no sé casi nada de este tema (mecanica de fluidos). Pero quiero afrontar el reto. 

Mi proyecto está basado en hornos comerciales que he visto. Casi todo es igual, pero cambia una cosa. Sigan leyendo. Quiero que sea bueno, y cuando digo *bueno*, me refiero a que hornee parejo. Ese es el gran objetivo. O sea, que no haya necesidad de estar sacando y rotando las latas...., que todos los pancitos queden igual de horneados, no importando si están atrás, en el medio o adelante, en la lata de arriba o la de abajo, o las del medio. Imaginen el horno como un cubo alargado, con el ventilador en el fondo y la puerta enfrentada.

El ventilador está adentro y el motor afuera, unidos por un eje alargado. Dicho ventilador es el corazón del sistema, pues es el encargado de HOMOGENIZAR la temperatura. 
El diseño estructural lo tengo listo. El vacío que tengo es en cuanto a la forma y tamaño del ventilador
El ventilador a diseñar estaría atrás, como todos los hornos que he visto. El motor tiene un dispositivo que lo hace girar unas veces a la derecha y otras a la izquierda. (2 minutos hacia un lado, pausa y luego gira hacia el otro lado). He leído que esto ayuda mucho a homogenizar la temperatura y tiene bastante sentido. Al tener este doble sentido en el giro, me imagino que las aletas del ventilador deben ser rectas, correcto?

Mirando muuuuchos hornos, he concluido que:

Parece ser que cuando giran las aletas rectas de un ventilador, por el centro de éste se genera una succión. Acomodando adecuadamente el quemador con respecto al ventilador, éste aspira el aire caliente por el centro y lo “lanza” hacia los lados, con sus aletas. Eso lo he visto en muchos hornos y pues si así es , así es, je,je,je…

Este calor “lanzado” hacia los lados, quiero canalizarlo con unas latas. Iría por las paredes izquierda y derecha, que llegue a la puerta, y choque contra ésta, para que rebote nuevamente hacia el fondo, irrigando, por decirlo de alguna manera, con el aire caliente, TODA las zonas internas del horno y "embistiendo" a los panes. Y esto ciclo se repite mientras dure el proceso de horneado. Se formarían como "ochos" de aire caliente.
(Con las imágenes adjuntas se podrán dar una idea).

Más o menos así funcionan algunos hornos comerciales. Lo que lo hace *distinto* a mi diseño, es la longitud que tendría que recorrer el aire caliente. No lo he llegado a ver nunca, pues en mi pretendido diseño, recorrería aproximadamente un metro, ( no los 50 cms de los hornos comerciales).
Y tiene que ser así, para hacerlo grande de fondo, y no de alto. Esto para que la puerta sea pequeña. (Al abrir una graaan puerta, se pierde más calor, que al abrir un puerta chica). ¿Se entiende?

Bueno, dicho todo esto, la pregunta es: Cómo creen que debe ser el ventilador? 
Cuántas aletas? De qué longitud? RPM del motor, etc.

Gracias por sus aportes, apreciados amigos del forosdeelectronica. MI FORO!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 2, 2017)

BUSHELL dijo:


> . . . . .He leído que esto ayuda mucho a homogenizar la temperatura y tiene bastante sentido. Al tener este doble sentido en el giro, me imagino que las aletas del ventilador deben ser rectas, correcto?


Si las palas son rectas siempre succiona por el centro y expulsa por la periferia, no importa el sentido de giro.

Se me ocurre que para direccionar el flujo de aire se podrían agregar alerones tipo "Flap´s" de avión que orienten el flujo hacia un lado u otro.


> Parece ser que cuando giran las aletas rectas de un ventilador, por el centro de éste se genera una succión. Acomodando adecuadamente el quemador con respecto al ventilador, éste aspira el aire caliente por el centro y lo “lanza” hacia los lados, con sus aletas. Eso lo he visto en muchos hornos y pues si así es , así es, je,je,je…


Correcto.


> . . . Este calor “lanzado” hacia los lados, quiero canalizarlo con unas latas. Iría por las paredes izquierda y derecha, que llegue a la puerta, y choque contra ésta, para que rebote nuevamente hacia el fondo, irrigando, por decirlo de alguna manera, con el aire caliente, TODA las zonas internas del horno y "embistiendo" a los panes. Y esto ciclo se repite mientras dure el proceso de horneado. Se formarían como "ochos" de aire caliente.
> (Con las imágenes adjuntas se podrán dar una idea).


Normalmente esto se diseña de 2 formas muy distintas:
1) Con una super-computadora que predice el comportamiento del aire caliente
2) Analizando el comportamiento a prueba y error

Creo que la segunda opción deberá ser la tuya. 
Además, el aire cambia sus propiedades al ir tomando temperatura, por lo que al irse calentando la mecánica del horno irá cambiando junto con su temperatura.



> Más o menos así funcionan algunos hornos comerciales. Lo que lo hace *distinto* a mi diseño, es la longitud que tendría que recorrer el aire caliente. No lo he llegado a ver nunca, pues en mi pretendido diseño, recorrería aproximadamente un metro, ( no los 50 cms de los hornos comerciales).
> Y tiene que ser así, para hacerlo grande de fondo, y no de alto. Esto para que la puerta sea pequeña. (Al abrir una graaan puerta, se pierde más calor, que al abrir un puerta chica). ¿Se entiende?


El tamaño de la puerta no me parece relevante ya que este tipo de horno, por lo menos los que yo conozco son de "Ciclo"
Se cargan 
Se cierran
Se programan
Arrancan
Hornean
Se apagan
Realizan un ligero enfriamiento forzado 

Yo he visto 2 tipos de horno, pero no ahondé demasiado en su funcionamiento.
En principio ambos realizan lo que comentas la diferencia es que en uno el carro con los futuros panes se encuentra sobre una mesa giratoria (igual que en un microondas) y en el otro el piso es fijo.

Mucho tiene que ver en el resultado final:
Capacidad térmica del quemador
La humedad agregada
La distancia entre bandejas
Tipo de bandejas.

El mejor resultado que vi es con unas que se denominan "*Bagueteras*"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 2, 2017)

El ventilador hay que elegirlo basandote en el volumen de aire a mover, en la velocidad del flujo de aire y en las perdidas de carga que se generen por flujo mas o menos turbulento.
Debe hacer como 35 años que no hago esos calculos, pero no son taaaaaaan complejos...


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 3, 2017)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mucho tiene que ver en el resultado final:
> Capacidad térmica del quemador
> La humedad agregada
> La distancia entre bandejas
> ...



Esas variables, no me las sabía, excepto lo de la capacidad térmica del quemador. Sobre todo, lo de las bagueteras....veo que tienen perforaciones por abajo...¿será eso lo que las hace mejores? (las mando a hacer..no las conozco por estas latitudes)

En cuanto al tema de la forma del ventilador, creo que debe ser como la del tipo B (Ver imagen del primer post), pues así es que he visto a todos, sin excepción. Toca inclinarme por la tendencia mundial, aunque a mí me parece que debería ser tipo A.

Saben de alguna página que me ayude con éste cálculo?


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El ventilador hay que elegirlo basandote en el volumen de aire a mover, en la velocidad del flujo de aire y en las perdidas de carga que se generen por flujo mas o menos turbulento.
> Debe hacer como 35 años que no hago esos calculos, pero no son taaaaaaan complejos...



Pucha!!!

Dispongo de un motor monofásico de 3600 rpm. Serán muchas rpm? Saldrán los panes volando hacia la vía láctea?

Van otras imágenes. Ahí verán estilos de interiores de hornos, con y sin ventilas laterales. Estoy confundido con este subtema...

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2017)

Medidas del horno ?


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 3, 2017)

Profundo:  100 cms
Alto:  37 cms
Ancho: 65 cms


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2017)

Creo que con un motorcito de polo sombreado alcanzaría !


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 3, 2017)

Crees? Es que en todos los que he visto, el motor es gigante....

En el video, el tipo explica lo del motor....minuto 12:48. A mi parecer, creo que es deficiencia del diseño del ventilador que él usa. Ahí radica el tema, yo creo.....

Dice que debe ser motor de 2800 rpm, para hornos convectores.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2017)

La bagueteras  solo son de chapa perforada, sino que además son de aluminio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2017)

Motor de polo sombreado = 3000 rpm


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Motor de polo sombreado = 3000 rpm



Motor polos sombreados .

Ver el archivo adjunto 161290

​
No creo, tal ves forzador de AA de los mas polentosos


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 5, 2017)

Creo que un pequeño motor no sirve, a juzgar por lo que he visto.  Concuerdo con la duda de Fogo. 
El tamaño de las aletas o palas, es generoso....eso debe tener una razón de ser...quizá el aire caliente se vuelve pesado, humm no sé, estoy perdido en lo de las aletas y las RPM del motor. El tipo del video no explica lo de las aletas, se centra solo en lo de las RPM del motor. A mi me parece que 3400 es demasiado. Si me fijo en la forma de las aletas de la imagen de arriba, y su tamaño, 3400 rpm me parece una exageración. Así que pensaré en un motor de 1800 rpm. 

Además, para frenar un motor (es que quiero pararlo con un bicho que estoy inventando, je,je,je, un injector de DC ) girando a 3400 es más complejo que si lo paro desde 1800 rpm. Pero esa es otra historia (Giro, pausa, frenazo, giro opuesto,pausa....)

La cuestión es el bendito ventilador. Creo que lo haré tal cual el de la imagen..8 aletas y de unos 25 cms de diámetro.

Les gusta?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 6, 2017)

25 cm de diámetro consumen mucha energía , de ahí el motor tan grande , con una  turbina de unos 10 cm de diámetro se mueve mucho aire  a 3.000 rpm.

 El aire caliente es menos denso , el problema seguramente sean las bandejas apiladas que dificultan la circulación


----------



## BUSHELL (Nov 6, 2017)

O la forma del ventilador. Pienso que si no es acertado el diseño, entonces ahí fue cuando se tiraron por aumentar desproporcionadamente al motor y por ahí derecho, el tamaño de las aspas, a lo loco.

Feliz estaría si acertamos con un diseño de ventilador, cuyo tamaño y motor, sean ajustados a lo requerido, para no incurrir en costos innecesarios.
 En youtube encontré esto, un diseño de un ventilador como me gustaría....





Lo que me extraña es que ABSOLUTAMENTE NINGUNO, de los hornos convectores que he visto (real o por internet), usa ventiladores como los del video.

Por qué sera?


----------

